

Device-Agnostic - jackmoore
http://trentwalton.com/2014/03/10/device-agnostic/

======
a3n
This site pays heed to what's probably my pet peeve for the web: reflowing
text (or whatever it's called).

If you're on a non-mobile browser (I'm on FF on a laptop), view the site, and
grab the resized border on either side of the browser, then drag it really
narrow and then really wide. The content reflows.

Increase and decrease the text size, and the content reflows to fit in the
window.

 _That 's_ what web sites are supposed to do: present content in a way that
fits in with the user's configuration. The text fits itself into my browser
that's sized to half my laptop width, and when I make it fullsize it's still
readable because the developer has applied a minimal amount of taste and
prevented the text from blindly reflowing to an equally unreadable full width.
(At least on FF on Linux ...)

I looked on Android, and that's still a problem beyond the developer's
control, pinching out (embiggening) doesn't reflow the text, I wish it did.

When you make your site to display in a rigid width, you're not doing your
readers a favor. You then have to have really compelling content for me to
turn off styles, so that your beautifully designed site will display readably
in old school, reflowing black and white.

/curmudgeon

